# Steroids and sperm count



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Hey Guys,

Pauls new baby got me thinking...

Does anyone have much info on this? Hunted around and can't find anything although I remember a long past post about Test being used as a male contraceptive because it shuts down your balls.

Thought this would be good info for all of us would-be fathers and as I am a sperm donor, good for me too as I haven't had to donate in 3 years then I got selected last month. This will no doubt scupper my post xmas cycle plan....:mad:

SD


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i found out this the hard way....

my little girl was conceived when i was on AAS and although i had been using since i was 18 (10yrs at this point) i was not using nearly as much or as often as i have been in the next 7yrs.....so my thinking at the time was that AAS did not effect sperm.....how wrong could i have been....

in 2004/5 i stayed on gear for approx 15months because i was determined to realise my BB goals and place at the britain...although i achieved this goal in 2005 i also negatively effected my FSH which as a more direct link to sperm production than Test levels....

my wife and i had been trying for 8months for our 2nd child by the time i had competed at the 2005 britain so i decided to stop all steroid cycles until my wife fell pregnant i had my bloods done and my FSH levels at this point where unreadable...now that is low...

in Jan of 2006 after the use of proviron/Nolva/HCG at various points over the previous 6months my FSH levels where 2.8(normal starts at 1.4) on march the 5th 2006 my wife fell pregnant and on November the 21st 2006 my son Aiden was born.....

now looking at my son as i have been tonight it dawned on me that because i was determined to hold a plastic trophy in my hands i might of never met my son.......now in my opinion this was not down to AAS cycles it was down to AAS cycles without PCT for nearly two years before we tried i was on nearly all the time with no chance of recovery....

so my message to all of you prospective fathers out there....

*NEVER DO ANOTHER CYCLE WITHOUT A DECENT WELL PLANNED PCT*....your future kids will thank you for it...


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Good post PS.

I managed to get my wife pregnant just by implimenting HCG at 500iu every three days for a few months, while still on cycle.

A sperm takes about 70 days to mature, and it could be coincidence, but she fell pregnant about 90 days after I started the HCG.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Thanks for the honesty Paul, and thanks Nytol also.

At least I know that the effects are reversible if I ever reduced or even annihalated my sperm count. I plan to run future cycles with letrozol or nolva during from now on, with HCG always on hand, perhaps even added in looking at your posts.

For now whilst I am donating, (that is twice a month until the resipient is pregnant) I will lay off altogether, in fact in the past year I have only done one 4 week cycle of oral Dbol 20mg ed followed by the Hackskii HCG protocol.

I think this is a very important but somewhat overlooked aspect of AAS use here.

An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure  jeez I sound like my mum!

Again congratulations Paul.

SD


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

nice posting nytol and paul


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SD use proviron mate this will make a huge difference in my opinion as this is what they prescribe men to use in fertility clinics...


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

I managed to get my girlfriend preganant on week 14 of a deca sus cycle, however she had a miscarriage and i cant help thinking it could have something to do with the roids


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i am no doctor mate but jenny used to be a midwife i have just asked her what the chances are that a miscarriage was caused by steroids...

she said steroid use is more likely to effect your missus getting pregnant rather than effecting the pregnancy, 1 in 4 pregnancy's end up in a miscarriage.

i would not beat yourself up mate a miscarriage is nature's way of saying that the women or pre formed baby is not ready for childbirth....


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> i am no doctor mate but jenny used to be a midwife i have just asked her what the chances are that a miscarriage was caused by steroids...
> 
> she said steroid use is more likely to effect your missus getting pregnant rather than effecting the pregnancy, 1 in 4 pregnancy's end up in a miscarriage.
> 
> i would not beat yourself up mate a miscarriage is nature's way of saying that the women or pre formed baby is not ready for childbirth....


Thanks for that,

I always thought i would never want a child until she got pregnant and then i thought there was no way i could not have one (or 2)


----------



## Borris (Oct 8, 2006)

i got the mrs pregnant on a test, dbol cycle.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> I managed to get my girlfriend preganant on week 14 of a deca sus cycle, however she had a miscarriage and i cant help thinking it could have something to do with the roids


Mate as Paul, said dont blame your self as your gear use will have had nothing to do with it, it is just natures way of saying something is not quite right.

There is no evidence at all to show steroids effect the pregnancy, just the chances of getting pregnant, as PS said.

If you look at the statistics of how many pregnancys go to term, it is amazing that any children are born, it is a huge amount, even after the embryo is formed.

I hope it all goes well for you in the future, having my little girl certainly changed my life for the better.


----------



## DoubleDcups (Sep 16, 2004)

What do you guys find to be the best dosage for Proviron as a PCT med?

Also, when would it be run? alongside the Nolva in the month/weeks after a cycle perhaps?

After reading Pauls story, I was thinking of adding some Proviron into my post cycle four week trib/zinc/nolva stack

Any suggestions would be welcome, thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Proviron will not help recovery as such as it will have no effect on the HPTA which in essence is what you are trying to recover...

what Proviron will do is help raise sperm levels and motility whilst in PCT if this is not what you want then i would just use it whilst on cycle if however this is something you want then 150mg ed is around ballpark you should be aiming for..


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I am against proviron's use for PCT, it offers nothing.

Why add an androgen for recovery?

A false one at that.

Recovery is easy........

Simple actually..........


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

I think If you were desperate to keep your little wrigglers then the toss up between recovery and sperm count would have to be a decision you make at the time of planning the cycle.

I would like to keep my wrigglers but will wait until I finish donating to be sure. Its good to know for all of us that there is a treatment to aid in fertility, whilst on PCT.

Thanks guys

SD


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think if one has any intentions of trying to have children then a cycle should be out of the question anyway.

After all after she gets knocked up you can go on a cycle.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

hackskii said:


> After all after she gets knocked up you can go on a cycle.


Nicely put! Lol,


----------



## brownie (Jul 6, 2006)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> I managed to get my girlfriend preganant on week 14 of a deca sus cycle, however she had a miscarriage and i cant help thinking it could have something to do with the roids


I know how u feel mate, i have done 2 cycles in the last 3.5 years and in that time my wife has fallen pregnant 5 times and we lost them all. it is always in the back of my mind.

but in my heart i know it's not, we were in london recently to see a specialist (i didn't mention i used aas in the past ) put they took blood all was fine and they took sperm samples and they were perfect. this was 14 weeks after my last cycle (sust, deca ).

the only think they could find wrong with my wife was PCOS (Poly cystic ovary syndrome ) and this is aparently very common and they think she might be insulin resistant and but her on a drug called metforman. so here is hoping that it works.

I will be staying off untill we fall pregnant again.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

brownie said:


> I know how u feel mate, i have done 2 cycles in the last 3.5 years and in that time my wife has fallen pregnant 5 times and we lost them all. it is always in the back of my mind.
> 
> but in my heart i know it's not, we were in london recently to see a specialist (i didn't mention i used aas in the past ) put they took blood all was fine and they took sperm samples and they were perfect. this was 14 weeks after my last cycle (sust, deca ).
> 
> ...


Good call on the staying clean.......

I love kid's, it is the best.....

Good luck mate.....


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

brownie said:


> the only think they could find wrong with my wife was PCOS (Poly cystic ovary syndrome ) and this is aparently very common and they think she might be insulin resistant and but her on a drug called metforman. so here is hoping that it works.
> 
> I will be staying off untill we fall pregnant again.


Metformin has been used pretty successfuly with PCOS, do a google seach and you should get lots of studies, if you want to look into it further.

Best of luck mate.


----------



## brownie (Jul 6, 2006)

hackskii said:


> Good call on the staying clean.......
> 
> I love kid's, it is the best.....
> 
> Good luck mate.....


thanks hackskii and nytol.

i have you guys and pscarb etc to thank for all the sound advise, and just reading the threads here, in getting my self back to normal after cycle. I was very ignorant the first time and went cold turkey after the cycle and it must have taken 12 months to come right. this time (hcg, nolva, clomid ) and 3.5 months later i am perfect no spots or anything.

This forum is very informative keep it up.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

brownie said:


> thanks hackskii and nytol.
> 
> i have you guys and pscarb etc to thank for all the sound advise, and just reading the threads here, in getting my self back to normal after cycle. I was very ignorant the first time and went cold turkey after the cycle and it must have taken 12 months to come right. this time (hcg, nolva, clomid ) and 3.5 months later i am perfect no spots or anything.
> 
> This forum is very informative keep it up.


You can recover faster than 3.5 months mate, less than half that really.

45 days.


----------



## kdog#2 (Dec 19, 2011)

sup guys

very novice user of juice(roids) from sa.... just would like to find out for sure, if i take a test e course mixed with dbol or tren will it effect my sperm count perminantly ? i see sum guys havn kids still but i wana be a hundred percent sure because im still young and really amped to have kids one day. Please also advise me as to what dosage of test and tren to take cause i really wana get cut now. Have taken a course of just dbol by itself a while ago and put on sum good size. but have let myself go now and have becum chubz needa do a cutting cyle. also worried cause when i took dbol i didnt use any pct. so if someone culd please help me, just on dosages of the course, effects on your sperm and what preffered pct to take and dosage. and also how common is the acne affect ? cause not keen for that aswell?

thanks guys


----------



## Ben Stiller (Nov 24, 2011)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11270623

http://ethesis.helsinki.fi/julkaisut/laa/biola/vk/karila/adversee.pdf

Both AAS and HCG reduce sperm density and quality. Effects are reversible but it may take up to six months. Some posts in this topic show something different in the individual cases, but the best strategy imo is to get off AAS, do your PCT and wait a couple of months before trying to get your wife/ girlfriend pregnant.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ben Stiller said:


> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11270623
> 
> http://ethesis.helsinki.fi/julkaisut/laa/biola/vk/karila/adversee.pdf
> 
> Both AAS and HCG reduce sperm density and quality. Effects are reversible but it may take up to six months. Some posts in this topic show something different in the individual cases, but the best strategy imo is to get off AAS, do your PCT and wait a couple of months before trying to get your wife/ girlfriend pregnant.


Really nice.

But HMG would have both LH/FSH so probably would not affect density or quality.

I found this interesting in that article.

During transient hypogonadotrophic hypogonadism induced by abuse of AAS steroidogenesis seems to

respond to HCG in a similar way as in prepubertal boys (Martikainen et al. 1986). Our study demonstrates

that spermatogenesis can be maintained by using HCG regardless of AAS-induced suppression of

gonadotrophin secretion. This Þ nding is in line with the observation that normal spermatogenesis

could be maintained with HCG after three months´ suppression of steroidogenesis with testosterone

(Matsumoto et al. 1983). Normal sperm quality can be achieved with HCG alone in men who have

hypogonadotrophic hypogonadism at postpubertal onset (Finkel et al. 1985). Our results suggest that

HCG maintains spermatogenesis in AAS abusers with no FSH stimulus, but this regimen produces more

abnormal and hypokinetic spermatozoa. This reduced semen quality may be due to lowered FSH, which

has at the very least a quantitative role in human spermatogenesis (Tapanainen et al. 1997). However,

HCG alone has also been shown to have a direct effect on spermatogenesis, resulting in poorer sperm

quality (Dunkel et al. 1997). Other contrary reports that indicate when HCG was administered to

patients with idiopathic oligo- or asthenozoospermia without hypothalamohypopituitary-hypogonadism

47% showed improvement in semen quality, mainly in motility and morphology (Homonnai et al.

1978). Sperm quality impairment in the present study cannot be explained by altered excretion of

gonadotrophins, leaving concomitant abuse of AAS and HCG as a viable explanation.


----------



## Raiden13 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi, i'm 19 and ive started a cycle of Paraboline ( trenbolone Hex 76.5 mg ) & Testobolin ( Testosterone Enanthate 250mg/ml) and i'm extremely concerned, ive took Roids before for about 3 months mixing from test to sus to deca to tren and boldenon then stopped instantly with no PCT's what so ever, and i'm kinda worried about my fertility or sperm count, and want to ask a few things, is it true when your on a cycle and ejaculate inside there's a risk of the baby becoming with down? or handicap? and what can i take as PCT's i want to stop everything now and get back from start normal sperm count normal fertility and make sure that my child will be safe and healthy


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Raiden13 said:


> Hi, i'm 19 and ive started a cycle of Paraboline ( trenbolone Hex 76.5 mg ) & Testobolin ( Testosterone Enanthate 250mg/ml) and i'm extremely concerned, ive took Roids before for about 3 months mixing from test to sus to deca to tren and boldenon then stopped instantly with no PCT's what so ever, and i'm kinda worried about my fertility or sperm count, and want to ask a few things, is it true when your on a cycle and ejaculate inside there's a risk of the baby becoming with down? or handicap? and what can i take as PCT's i want to stop everything now and get back from start normal sperm count normal fertility and make sure that my child will be safe and healthy


Id say hardly unlikely actually.

Low sperm count yes.


----------



## Raiden13 (Oct 2, 2012)

So, in other words.. it will not affect the baby's health? making him disabled/Autistic or such? and any recommended PCT's please?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Raiden13 said:


> So, in other words.. it will not affect the baby's health? making him disabled/Autistic or such? and any recommended PCT's please?


No, but you may or not be able to get her pregnant.

You would have to come off, restore testicular function using HCG, clomid and nolva.

Then over time the sperm will get back to normal.

There is a fertility thread that explains everything in detail on this site.


----------



## Raiden13 (Oct 2, 2012)

hackskii said:


> No, but you may or not be able to get her pregnant.
> 
> You would have to come off, restore testicular function using HCG, clomid and nolva.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much ..


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

Google bought me back here ????????????


----------



## rambo18 (Oct 19, 2009)

How long after first injection does it take for sperm level to drop


----------



## Laura K. Lawles (May 20, 2014)

SD said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Pauls new baby got me thinking...
> 
> ...


Only anabolic steroids can temporarily lower sperm counts and could potentially cause problems with fertility of women.

Once you stop taking the steroids or discontinue, you will be at the same level..


----------



## rambo18 (Oct 19, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Don Esteban (Jul 30, 2014)

rambo18 said:


> How long after first injection does it take for sperm level to drop


Does anyone has an idea when this begins to happen?

Whether it's for something like 2-3 days enough or require a longer period?


----------



## RebelRoider (Jun 15, 2017)

Right lads just to chime in because this was the biggest concern of mine while on cycle. By the time I planned to have a kid with my partner I was just off a 20 week cycle of Test 600, Deca 500 10wk Tren Ace 500 Test 700 10 wks the ultimate shutdown apparently. Very stupid to be honest looking back but it is what it is and I'll need a serious PCT Hcg, Hmg , Nolva and Clomid .....but guess what ? My GFs 5 weeks pregnant !

I really do believe AAS have an effect long term on sperm count but I was genuinely dribbling absolutely no loads and shes still pregnant. If your on short term and young then I wouldn't panic too much.

Don't do what I did run a healthy PCT with HCG 1000iu PW for 4 weeks before Clomd+Nolva. (I dont believe in the insane doses people take) HMG 75 iu PW its apparently a god send. I also have heard this can help you recover much faster after cycle.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

RebelRoider said:


> Right lads just to chime in because this was the biggest concern of mine while on cycle. By the time I planned to have a kid with my partner I was just off a 20 week cycle of Test 600, Deca 500 10wk Tren Ace 500 Test 700 10 wks the ultimate shutdown apparently. Very stupid to be honest looking back but it is what it is and I'll need a serious PCT Hcg, Hmg , Nolva and Clomid .....but guess what ? My GFs 5 weeks pregnant !
> 
> I really do believe AAS have an effect long term on sperm count but I was genuinely dribbling absolutely no loads and shes still pregnant. If your on short term and young then I wouldn't panic too much.
> 
> Don't do what I did run a healthy PCT with HCG 1000iu PW for 4 weeks before Clomd+Nolva. (I dont believe in the insane doses people take) HMG 75 iu PW its apparently a god send. I also have heard this can help you recover much faster after cycle.


 Or just use gear for 10+ years and still have kids.


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

sen said:


> Or just use gear for 10+ years and still have kids.


 or have a kid befoee you ever use and not care if youre even fertile anymore... lol either or.... personal preference ive got my little girl do not want another.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Toranator said:


> or have a kid befoee you ever use and not care if youre even fertile anymore... lol either or.... personal preference ive got my little girl do not want another.


 Nor me. Had snip.


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

I've got two kids, both healthy and happy , both conceived on cycle, when she couldn't conceive before I started. I put it down to the excessive amount of sex we had when on cycle. There are lots of dads on here with similar stories. I think if your having trouble conceiving its not down to the use of the substance, think your just a couple who have trouble conceiving ?


----------

